# What is a good motor ?



## jermainea1 (Feb 11, 2020)

For these cars ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

the 2.0t mqb and 1.4t ea211 are good engines


----------

